# Transfert de pdf en dossier



## Fred 80 (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour 
J'ai des pdf en dossier (et sous dossiers) sur mon pc : je veux les transférer en gardant le principe des dossier et sous dossier.
Avec "ajouter le dossier a la bibliothèque" il ne se passe rien, et en utilisant comme appli pdf notes free il faut y aller fichier par fichier, ce qui n'est pas très simple.
Merci
Fg


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@fred80, regardes avec goodreader.


----------



## Fred 80 (17 Juin 2011)

Merci 
J ai bien vu que tout le monde en parle en bien mais je préférerai être sur avant de l acheter


----------



## Fred 80 (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai essaye avec quelques appli (gratuites) dont je n'ai pas note le nom : le soucis est qu'en transférant via ajouter dans l'appli, il ne propose d'ajouter que lorsqu'il s'agit de fichier unique (et ouvrir pour les dossiers)


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@fred80, en compressant (zip) ton dossier avant de l'envoyer par itunes puis le décompresser dans goodreader ou dans l'application gratuite que tu as testé?


----------



## Fred 80 (20 Juin 2011)

Je vais essayer.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------

Je viens d essayer et en ouvrant le mail le seul lecteur possible est pdf reader lite (ni i bocks, ni pdf notes). U e fois lance des reader lite je ne m'en sors pas


----------



## Gwen (20 Juin 2011)

Pour la gestion en dossier et sous dossier, je fais exactement comme l'as suggéré lineakd. Je compresse mes dossiers contenant les sous-dossiers et fichier dont j'ai besoin. je les glisse avec iTunes dans GoodReader et lors de la décompression sur l'iPad, la hiérarchie est conservée.


----------



## Fred 80 (20 Juin 2011)

Ok Il ne me reste plus qu'a acheter good readr pour essayer alors. Merci encore
Fg


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@fred80, et oui à 3,99  en ce moment. 
J'ai envoyé par mail sous os x, un zip contenant deux sous dossiers sur e-mail que j'ouvre avec l'ipad 2.
J'ai testé l'ouverture de la pièce jointe avec goodreader, fileapp pro et pdf expert.
Ces applications ont dézippé le dossier en gardant le classement des sous-dossiers.


----------



## Fred 80 (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je l'ai acheté et c'est tout a fait çe qu'il me fallait.
Par contre une fous dans l'I pad est il possible de ressortir certains sous-dossiers pour les remettre dans d'autre dossiers ?
Est il possible de créer directement des dossiers ?
Merci


----------



## lineakd (5 Octobre 2011)

@fred80, oui et oui. 
(Move, new folder and protect)


----------



## Fred 80 (5 Octobre 2011)

Formidable
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

Par contre j'ai des schémas faits maison avec word mais il n'arrive pas a les mettre en forme correctement.( dans les 400 ko le word)


----------



## lineakd (6 Octobre 2011)

@fred80, je ne suis pas un grand utilisateur de word.
Tu devrais créer un autre sujet de discussion, en posant ton problème, sur le forum.
Quel version de word? 
Pc ou Mac?
Tu ouvres le fichier .doc dans goodreader?
As tu essayé d'ouvrir se fichier avec une autre application?


----------



## Fred 80 (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
La majorité doit etre en word 97 d'un PC. J'ai transfère les dossiers compresses comme indique çi-dessus et dezippé avec goodreader.


----------

